# Treiber für MouseMan Cordless unter Linux



## thebv (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo, welchen Treiber (gpm) kann ich für diese Maus (Logitech MouseMan Cordless Optical) verwenden, bin schon ein bißchen am verzweifeln finde nirgends irgendwelche Hinweise... 

   Danke Thorben


----------

